# Hornady Superfromance Varmint



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone here tried it? or know anything more about it than what they tell you? theyre sayin 250 performance out of a 223? anything to back it up?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would be interested to see exactly what they are getting out of them across a chrony.

With lots of manufacturers you really have to read the fine print. Most of the newer short magnums print velocities on the box that they would obtain out of 24 or 26 inch barrels, but most of the guns for them are made with a 22" barrel, yet they quote the velocities out of a 22" barrel for the existing calibers when they compare them to each other, but most come with a 24 or 26 on them.

Hornady does make some darn good ammo though.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think i might go ask the guy over in the Coyote Hunting Forum


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

My experience:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=86686

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b ... 299&page=4
(towards the bottom of the page)


----------

